# Hi, I'm new here :)



## AlohaGirl (Mar 11, 2006)

Hello,
I just want to say hi and introduce myself. Wow, I'm glad I came across another makeup site. I'm AlohaGirl01 on MUA and have been on there since 2003. So, hello!


----------



## user2 (Mar 11, 2006)

Aloha girl and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## SuzyMartin (Mar 11, 2006)

Hiya! I'm Suzy!


----------



## nscar8girl (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 12, 2006)

hello and welcome.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 12, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## user4 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## RobinG (Mar 13, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Dawn (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 17, 2006)

aloha from hawaii =)


----------



## Joelle (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Glad you joined!


----------



## user3 (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See you around the forums!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, lovely to have you join us!


----------

